# 11" cube.



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello, this is my recently set up cube, vital statistics below. 
Please critique, all comments welcomed.

_*Hardware:*_
Tank:l11xd10xh12 homemade
Filter: Eden 501
Light: aquadistri 18watt clip on light.
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil
Co2: Pressurised via a fire extinguisher. 
Ferts: EI

_*Plants:*_
Downoi
Ultricia gramnifolia
Blyxa japonica
rotalla wallachi
rotalla rotundifolia green
anubias nana petite
narrow leave java fern
Bolbitis
Spiky moss.

And here she is.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

30 views and no responses?

Well, I think you've got a great start with the hardscape. The one lighter-colored flat rock in front of the wood doesn't seem to fit in color-wise. I think the plants need to grow in a bit and for photographic purposes, the equipment should be removed and the walls should be wiped free of algae. The nice thing about a nano is that it only takes a second.

One thing that would make the greatest difference is to develop some sort of foreground. There are plenty of low-growers that would work - Marselia, HC, smaller crypts, and maybe even Eliocharis around the rocks......... but that's just me.

You might try experimenting with camera angles and lighting too. It might be "cheating" but the effect can make or break the way it comes off in photos.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips BryceM, I do have a foreground, thing is it's Ultricia gramnifolia which is a very slow grower initially I'm waiting on some more downoi to arrive too, my first lot melted for no reason what so ever. 
Also, the reason for the rocks being different shades is that 2 have come from this tank in it's previous scape and one is a totally new addition, it'll soon brown up. 
I agree about letting it grow out but, bare in mind this tank is only a week old.

Photography wise I can't take a good photo so removing the equipment for the "final shot" seems superfluous.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Just try playing around with the camera. I usually take 40 or 50 shots for every one that I ever post here. Tanks always look better if you use software to crop out the surrounding environment. Little stuff makes a lot of difference.


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Tape a piece of black paper to the back of the tank before taking the pic. It will help to make everything in the tank stand out, almost all photo software will let you crop out the background.
You can get a really nice pic even if you don't have a great camera. IMO I think you will have a very nice tank when it grows out alittle.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like the foreground bare. I love being able to see the rocks and the trunk with the "roots". I do think the sides of the rocks might be able to have a few plants around them.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone. 
Tex Gal, There is a foreground plant, just not very much of it at the moment, its ultricia gramnifolia and is very slow grower initially.
I'll post up some pictures should I get chance to have a go.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing the next update, looks like your off to an awesome start, looks like one promising scape


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks again for the compliments, I just added some rotalla green and It's looking better already.
I'll post up pictures once there's a significant change in things.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Garuf said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone.
> Tex Gal, There is a foreground plant, just not very much of it at the moment, its ultricia gramnifolia and is very slow grower initially.
> I'll post up some pictures should I get chance to have a go.


Sorry about that. I didn't see any plant. I have UG in my shrimp tank. It seems to stay messy for a while until finally it roots. Mine is a 10g. I've planted and replanted... and all I have in there is shrimp and 3 pygmy cories!! I can't imagine how some get UG growing in the huge tanks!! Makes me tired thinking about it.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not introducing any fish into this tank until It's grown in to try and avoid this very situation. It's a really nice plant from what I've seen I just wish it would play ball and grow in quicker. 
More blyxa on the way, more downoi to follow. 
Fish wise once it's grown in I'm thinking white cloud minnows, dunno yet though. I might just do the old cliché neon tetra since they're my favourite fish aesthetics wise. 
I'd like to try green neon rasborra but trying to find them is the issue.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

It's changed A little bit since then. 
I received some Blyxa and some downoi and hc from James and Saintly respectively so thank you to those two. 
I replaced the ailing UG with hc, I think my water is just too hard for UG. 
As you can see I have a case of the diatoms which I would have cleared up ages ago but I haven't been able to get any Ottos. 
Enough words here's the picture.


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried to improve the photo quality, as you can see I have some diatoms but since adding otto's they have no all disappeared. 
Anyone care to critique?


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

It's growing in nicely and the tetras look great in there. I like the orientation of your driftwood, but the equipment in the left rear corner is a little distracting: maybe a taller stem plant there? I can't take good tank pics either, but the last one looks better because you cropped it. Really lets you focus on the cube instead of the surroundings.


----------



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

nice tank...


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Update, I trimmed all the downoi back and replanted it. I ended up removing over half it had been growing so strong without me noticing! 
My stems are now all reaching the surface so are due a trim, I'll post a picture tomorrow when lights are on. Till then thanks for looking.


----------

